# digestive enzyme



## jcwbeam (Oct 15, 2007)

tried enzyme therapy with a 2 a day pill which has to be broken down in different areas of stomach in order to work correctly. my stomach is very sensitive and seems to be worse when pills or capsules are delayed release or have a hard coating. was wondering if people had any suggestions on enzyme supplements as well as if they to have had the ones that i have mentioned and had no relief.appreciate any ideas and info. thanks


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Haven't tried what you've described but have tried some others and the only one that has helped me so far is Pankreoflat which contains Pancreatin among other enzymes. Hope it can help you as well!


----------

